# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  American Energy Partners

## Pete

Aubrey McClendon's new energy company is starting to looking a lot like his last one.  As American Energy Partners raises billions and hires hundreds, McClendon is once again making his presence felt in Oklahoma City commercial development.

*Occupies Former Chesapeake Buildings*According to those in the oil & gas industry, AEP already has over 400 employees in OKC including many former Chesapeake workers.  The company website currently lists 88 job openings in Oklahoma City alone.

Since the very first days of forming this new venture McClendon set up shop in the Harvey Parkway, a property he actually purchased for Chesapeake, which was promptly sold after his departure.  AEP now occupies almost all of that building complete with their own health club, a small Pop's diner and McClendon himself has a great view of his old company's campus from his top floor corner office, complete with private restroom.


AEP's growth has been so explosive they are now occupying most of the Atrium Towers, another property McClendon bought while at Chesapeake but then spun off to Love's  by the new leadership.  Both the Harvey Parkway and Atrium Towers were sold at a significant loss to Chesapeake.

In fact, Chesapeake spent $2.4 million to completely refurbish the six floors of the south building of the Atrium Towers in 2012, sold it to Love's in 2013 and thus far AEP has torn out most of these improvements and spent another $700,000 to remodel about half of that same building.  AEP signs will soon be going up on both the north and south towers.

*From Wine Storage to Fitness Center*

7/2/13: Work on new fitness center started this week



In early 2008, McClendon's OKC Wine Management LLC began construction on a $3 million "private warehouse", generally understood to be the future home of his massive personal wine collection.  The property is owned by McClendon on NW 67th and Classen but soon after the structure for the half-barrel shaped building commenced, it came to a complete halt not long after McClendon's now famous margin call that caused him to sell off billions in Chesapeake stock.  The steel arches have been rusting away since late 2008.

Just this past week, worked restarted at the site, this time for a $3 million fitness center for AEP employees.  It will retain the barrel shape and will include fitness equipment and exercise rooms along with a basketball and racquetball courts.








*East Elevation*
*North Elevation*
*Site Plan*
*1st Level*
*2nd Level*



*Daycare center planned*



*AHMM of London is New Architect*We had heard from trusted sources that Rand Elliott will not be the lead architect for any new AEP construction.  Rand was the sole architect for Chesapeake's 20 plus buildings.  Elliott also designed Classen Curve, Whole Foods and several other buildings commissioned by McClendon while he was at the Chesapeake helm.

Allford Hall Monaghan Morris of London is the architect for this fitness center and we hear they will take the lead on any new AEP construction.  AHMM has strong ties to Oklahoma City through Wade Scaramucci, who is a native Oklahoman working for the firm in London.  After a series of high-style local projects (Level, Hart Building, Duncan's Bindery, OKSea, Mosaic, The Plow and others) AHMM set up a small office in Film Row.

While Elliott may stay involved -- he's designed all the interiors for AEP's current offices -- it seems McClendon is going a different direction when it comes to his preferred lead architect.

*New Campus Expected*McClendon owns a large tract on the northeast corner of Wilshire and Broadway Extension and by all indications, plans to make this the new home for his growing enterprise.

That 57 acres is bordered by substantial holdings by American Fidelity.  AF bought the former OPUBCO properties to the north and also own acreage directly south across Wilshire, and has their own ambitious development plans.

Expect to see an announcement before the end of the year for a new AEP mid-rise tower (7 to 20 stories) to be designed by AHMM on the McClendon-owned land.

----------


## Pete

I replaced the old AEP article, as there is lots of new information here.

I had mentioned that Aubrey had a new architect and can now reveal it is AHMM.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

Would this be considered adaptive reuse?  :Smile:

----------


## pw405

Most interesting.  

The AEP flag is flying at Two Grand Place.. along with the Midfirst flag...

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'm anxious to see what their new tower will look like up off Wilshire. That, along with hundreds of other acres up there are prime real estate. AF recently got plans drawn out for the new parking garage that's going to be built for them up at the old OPUBCO building. I'm not sure when it'll be build though.

----------


## Pete

> Most interesting.  
> 
> The AEP flag is flying at Two Grand Place.. along with the Midfirst flag...


You mean Two Grand Park?

There have been no building permits for AEP build out there.

----------


## gopokes88

A friend of mine who works at AEP said they're at 350 employees.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> A friend of mine who works at AEP said they're at 350 employees.


I recently heard over 300 as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SoonerDustin

> I recently heard over 300 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


350+ now with plans to be at 750 by years end.

----------


## Pete

> 350+ now with plans to be at 750 by years end.


Of the 350, how many would be in OKC?

----------


## Bellaboo

750 by years end - AM doesn't mess around.

----------


## Pete

I suspect they will build a tower of significant size and with the intention to add more as growth dictates.

It doesn't take much longer to build a 20-story tower than it did the 4- and 5-story structures at Chesapeake, which averaged about two years to complete.  And with a fast-growing company, building in such small increments means not only can you not keep up (which is why they ended up spread all over town) but even on the same campus employees are too far apart.

----------


## G.Walker

I suspect these are a lot former Chesapeake employees that were laid off last year.

----------


## gopokes88

> I suspect they will build a tower of significant size and with the intention to add more as growth dictates.
> 
> It doesn't take much longer to build a 20-story tower than it did the 4- and 5-story structures at Chesapeake, which averaged about two years to complete.  And with a fast-growing company, building in such small increments means not only can you not keep up (which is why they ended up spread all over town) but even on the same campus employees are too far apart.


From everything I've heard Aubrey has a management theory about big towers. He doesn't like more then 4-6 floors because never wants his employees to feel like they are more then a few floors from the top. That could have changed but it's what I've heard.

----------


## Pete

> From everything I've heard Aubrey has a management theory about big towers. He doesn't like more then 4-6 floors because never wants his employees to feel like they are more then a few floors from the top. That could have changed but it's what I've heard.


Yeah, I've heard that but 1) I think he's changed his mind because it just didn't work out at Chesapeake once they got to a certain size; and 2) it's completely silly.  Aubrey was getting millions in bonuses and paying tons of friends and family way more than the average employee, so it's not like he wasn't actively and conspicuously participating in the most extreme forms of elitism and nepotism.  

Even now, he has a massive corner office with a huge private bath and shower...  But because it's no more than six floors from the ground that somehow makes him more part of the rank-and-file?  I'm sure even he has given up on that pretense.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

That may have been his misaligned theory back then, but I'm guessing today, there is a "build it different, bigger, taller and better" desire, than what he did at CHK. The "mine is bigger than yours" mentality even though he created the "yours". I think that is part of the reason he changed design horses........he does not want anything that remotely looks stylistically similar to what he already created through Rand. He wants fresh ideas and interpretations of the new Aubrey.

----------


## pw405

> You mean Two Grand Park?
> 
> There have been no building permits for AEP build out there.


Correct - the 2nd black building on Shartel, just north of I-44.  The one with the weird red sculpture in the lobby.  One Midfirst flag, an American flag, and an American Energy Partners flag.

----------


## Pete

> Correct - the 2nd black building on Shartel, just north of I-44.  The one with the weird red sculpture in the lobby.  One Midfirst flag, an American flag, and an American Energy Partners flag.


Very interesting.

Perhaps they already have some employees in there and they didn't renovate the space.

----------


## pw405

I haven't been by during normal working hours, but I haven't noticed any cars in the parking lot over there since the old chk employees moved out.

----------


## gopokes88

> Yeah, I've heard that but 1) I think he's changed his mind because it just didn't work out at Chesapeake once they got to a certain size; and 2) it's completely silly.  Aubrey was getting millions in bonuses and paying tons of friends and family way more than the average employee, so it's not like he wasn't actively and conspicuously participating in the most extreme forms of elitism and nepotism.  
> 
> Even now, he has a massive corner office with a huge private bath and shower...  But because it's no more than six floors from the ground that somehow makes him more part of the rank-and-file?  I'm sure even he has given up on that pretense.


I didn't say it made sense. It didn't work out for him at Chesapeake because he actually like he still owned the company and spent like it. 

I think everyone is constantly rooting for towers they start to reach for who could build a new one. 

You could be 100% right, I'm iust saying AM's past actions give us 0 indication he wants a tower. Especially since he owns that massive parcel of land on Broadway extension.

----------


## Pete

> I didn't say it made sense. It didn't work out for him at Chesapeake because he actually like he still owned the company and spent like it. 
> 
> I think everyone is constantly rooting for towers they start to reach for who could build a new one. 
> 
> You could be 100% right, I'm iust saying AM's past actions give us 0 indication he wants a tower. Especially since he owns that massive parcel of land on Broadway extension.


I understand and didn't mean to be snarky in any way.   Just that this issue has come up several times before and I don't doubt that was his philosophy, just pointing out how silly it is to think that will somehow make him more a man of the people when he is making hundreds times their salary and has countless other huge perks.

BTW, I had heard that one of the reasons he is using AHMM instead of Rand is because he wants to do things "very differently".  And I've been hearing about a mid-rise tower for months.  Pretty darn sure it is coming soon.

And at their growth rate -- and even given how much space they are already occupying -- they'd have to either build a whole bunch of small buildings or start with something much bigger and taller.

----------


## Bellaboo

He's driven -


Aubrey McClendon selected to manage second energy investment firm | News OK

----------


## Bellaboo

Aubrey getting with it -

Aubrey McClendon plans day care and fitness center on unfinished wine cellar site | News OK

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Aubrey getting with it -
> 
> Aubrey McClendon plans day care and fitness center on unfinished wine cellar site | News OK


You can say a lot of things about Aubrey, but he really seems to understand the value that providing a daycare gives him in attracting and retaining talent. I know a few young parents that might change jobs for that perk alone.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

No kidding.  That's not a perk, that's a pay raise.  And to families that debate whether it makes economic sense for one parent to stay at home with children v. pay for child care, it could be an additional income.

----------


## gopokes88

> Of the 350, how many would be in OKC?


Lol and three weeks later he has hired 75 more people.

American Energy Partners has been on a hiring spree in Oklahoma City, and had more than 425 employees, according to Charlie Rexford, a representative for the company. The company had 98 job openings in Oklahoma listed on its website this week.

----------


## warreng88

The sign on the east side of the south Atrium tower is now AEP. Can't really tell if it is the permanent sign or not, but you can see it from the highway.

----------


## Pete

Here are the plans for the AEP daycare center, being constructed adjacent to the fitness center (see article at the top of the page for the complete story):

----------


## kinggober

Pete, the other day I noticed an AEP flag hanging in front of Two Grand.  Looks like they must be leasing some space from MF..

----------


## breakintheweb

> Pete, the other day I noticed an AEP flag hanging in front of Two Grand.  Looks like they must be leasing some space from MF..


I think they are leasing the whole building except for the first floor.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Bump. Was curious if anyone has heard anything about when AEP will be building their new corporate headquarters?

----------


## soonerguru

> yeah, i've heard that but 1) i think he's changed his mind because it just didn't work out at chesapeake once they got to a certain size; and 2) it's completely silly.  Aubrey was getting millions in bonuses and paying tons of friends and family way more than the average employee, so it's not like he wasn't actively and conspicuously participating in the most extreme forms of elitism and nepotism.  
> 
> Even now, he has a massive corner office with a huge private bath and shower...  But because it's no more than six floors from the ground that somehow makes him more part of the rank-and-file?  I'm sure even he has given up on that pretense.


lol

----------


## Pete

They are making good progress on their fitness center:

----------


## OklahomaNick

Why are they doing this now when they have relatively close plans of developing their campus on Wilshire & 235?

----------


## Pete

Good question.

They have also spent a lot of money for build-out on the office space they are renting.

----------


## zookeeper

*Insanity:* doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
Sometimes I think McClendon learned nothing from his Chesapeake experience.

----------


## gopokes88

> *Insanity:* doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
> Sometimes I think McClendon learned nothing from his Chesapeake experience.


I know right? How much is it gonna suck when he builds another Fortune 500 company with 4,000 employees? What a moron.

----------


## gopokes88

> *Insanity:* doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
> Sometimes I think McClendon learned nothing from his Chesapeake experience.


I know right? How much is it gonna suck when he builds another Fortune 500 company with 4,000 employees? What a moron.

----------


## metro

> Why are they doing this now when they have relatively close plans of developing their campus on Wilshire & 235?


I assume because they have immediate needs now and some existing or somewhat existing infrastructure in place. Having a daycare for their current employees operational fairly soon would be a HUGE asset. A million or two in real estate development (which has tangible value and can be resold) is nothing to a large energy company, they make more than that in a day. As a parent of daycare aged children, I can personally attest to lack of daycare services in this city, BIGTIME, and quality facilities at that. Most of the quality centers have a 1-2 year waiting list; when AEP moves to a more "permanent" campus, they should have no problem selling their quality daycare center, or having two.

----------


## zookeeper

> I know right? How much is it gonna suck when he builds another Fortune 500 company with 4,000 employees? What a moron.


If McClendon hadn't been outed and stopped with his antics last time at Chesapeake, it may very well not be here today. Yes, I believe that. It was a rescue not a day too soon. I see him doing many of the same things at AEP. Sure, I can see where some applaud his ways, but remember where it got him last time. What other energy company is in the midst of building a fitness center in this environment? It's about image and corporate culture as much as anything. We've seen it before. There are positive qualities to the man, but he's also reckless and his decision making borders on narcissism. Many narcissists are successful, but success is also in the eye of the beholder, or in the portfolios of the players.

----------


## gopokes88

> If McClendon hadn't been outed and stopped with his antics last time at Chesapeake, it may very well not be here today. Yes, I believe that. It was a rescue not a day too soon. I see him doing many of the same things at AEP. Sure, I can see where some applaud his ways, but remember where it got him last time. What other energy company is in the midst of building a fitness center in this environment? It's about image and corporate culture as much as anything. We've seen it before. There are positive qualities to the man, but he's also reckless and his decision making borders on narcissism. Many narcissists are successful, but success is also in the eye of the beholder, or in the portfolios of the players.


I for one wouldn't mind him doing the same thing over and over again.

Unless you can find a way that him building Fortune 500 companies is bad?

His narcissm has 0 effect on my life.

----------


## Urbanized

The building of an employee fitness center or a daycare center is not narcissistic OR restless; those amenities are expected by employees and prospective employees in the headquarters of a major corporation.

Get back with me when AEP is developing shopping centers, tree farms, or lake resorts.

----------


## OKCRT

So AEP is not going to be building a tower downtown I assume? IMO all local large energy co's should have a tower downtown OKC.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> If McClendon hadn't been outed and stopped with his antics last time at Chesapeake, it may very well not be here today. Yes, I believe that. It was a rescue not a day too soon. I see him doing many of the same things at AEP. Sure, I can see where some applaud his ways, but remember where it got him last time. What other energy company is in the midst of building a fitness center in this environment? It's about image and corporate culture as much as anything. We've seen it before. There are positive qualities to the man, but he's also reckless and his decision making borders on narcissism. Many narcissists are successful, but success is also in the eye of the beholder, or in the portfolios of the players.


except that he's building a group of companies in which there is almost no way he can possibly be ousted from, so he's definitely learned from his experience at CHK. Given that he likely can not be removed, we'll see if his leadership will actually run a company into the ground this time. As for having a daycare and a fitness center... That's par for the course everywhere now. Don't have it and you won't be competitive with other large companies.

also sandridge just completely rebuilt its fitness center in this environment and Devon added an additional fitness center that was recently finished.

----------


## Lazio85



----------


## sooner88

That was going to hold a LOT of wine

----------


## Pete

I'm having drinks with their lead counsel when I'm in town next week.

Hope to learn more about their plans but they are notoriously secretive.  Hopefully the drinks at Broadway 10 are strong.   :Smile:

----------


## John

> Hopefully the drinks at Broadway 10 are strong.


Bourbon & bacon usually do the trick!

----------


## Pete

BTW, I was told last week by one of the top guys at AEP they now have 650 employees with about 100 open positions.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Any word on if/when they'll develop the property at Broadway and Wilshire?

----------


## Pete

> Any word on if/when they'll develop the property at Broadway and Wilshire?


They have wildly ambitious plans for that site but not until the price of oil comes back.

----------


## ljbab728

As per Brianna:

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/543...ichols%20Hills




> American Energy Partners LP founder Aubrey McClendon wants to build an $11.7-million, five-story glass office building in Nichols Hills.

----------


## Pete

That building is for one of their subsidiaries and will feature a top floor with living units.

AEP is still planning to build an ambitious campus east of Broadway Extension and north of Wilshire on land McClendon owns.  It's been on hold due to low energy prices.  In the meantime, they continue to lease tons of space at several suburban buildings, all formerly occupied by Chesapeake before they consolidated everyone back to their main campus.

I was told McClendon and the top AEP execs will stay on the top floor of the Harvey Parkway building for the foreseeable future.

----------


## ljbab728

> That building is for one of their subsidiaries and will feature a top floor with living units.
> 
> AEP is still planning to build an ambitious campus east of Broadway Extension and north of Wilshire on land McClendon owns.  It's been on hold due to low energy prices.  In the meantime, they continue to lease tons of space at several suburban buildings, all formerly occupied by Chesapeake before they consolidated everyone back to their main campus.
> 
> I was told McClendon and the top AEP execs will stay on the top floor of the Harvey Parkway building for the foreseeable future.


Unless Brianna is wrong, it's not for a subsidiary of AEP.




> The building, proposed for 6403 NW Grand Ave., would house McClendon's personal business offices, and would not be affiliated with American Energy Partners, Nichols Hills Mayor Peter Hoffman said.

----------


## Pete

Should have said, not for the core AEP business.

----------


## urbanCOWBOY

On the AHMM website, they have renderings of the new fitness center.  American Energy Partners LP AHMM - ALLFORD HALL MONAGHAN MORRIS

----------


## Pete

Very cool!

Here is a recent construction photo:

----------


## Martin

glad to see they're finally doing something with this... how many years has the frame just been sitting there? -M

----------


## Pete

> glad to see they're finally doing something with this... how many years has the frame just been sitting there? -M


Ironically, they didn't end up using the frame at all.

This started off as a wine storage facility for McClendon but then he had his famous margin call and the half-barrel steel skeleton stood rusting for a few years.

Then, they proposed this fitness center on the same site with the same general building profile, but they took down the old steel frame and put up a similar but entirely new one.

Not sure if they intended to use the old frame then figured out they it wouldn't work, or were merely trying to mimic the original wine storage design for some reason.

----------


## zookeeper

> AEP is still planning to *build an ambitious campus* east of Broadway Extension and north of Wilshire on land McClendon owns...
> In the meantime, they *continue to lease tons of space at several  suburban buildings*, all formerly occupied by Chesapeake before they  consolidated everyone back to their main campus.


*Dj vu*

----------


## Dustin

> On the AHMM website, they have renderings of the new fitness center.  American Energy Partners LP AHMM - ALLFORD HALL MONAGHAN MORRIS


Ok... That is so cool!

----------


## jn1780

> *Dj vu*


Hasn't happen yet and I don't see it happening in the near future. Could be a while before we see energy prices recover. He seems to proceeding with a "Lite" version of his ambitions dream for now.

----------


## Pete

Just for some perspective I've been told by people who know that McClendon's plans for the AEP campus are significantly more ambitious than what he did at Chesapeake.

And remember, the CHK campus started very small and took a decade to develop.  This would happen much faster.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just for some perspective I've been told by people who know that McClendon's plans for the AEP campus are significantly more ambitious than what he did at Chesapeake.
> 
> And remember, the CHK campus started very small and took a decade to develop.  This would happen much faster.


Aubrey, If you're reading this, how about selling that space out on Broadway Ext and move downtown........ we can only dream.

----------


## zookeeper

> Aubrey, If you're reading this, how about selling that space out on Broadway Ext and move downtown........ we can only dream.


Too far to drive.

----------


## Pete

He also owns that land off Broadway and they have already paid for the architecture and planning.

A friend of mine is high up at AEP and told me, "This will have a similar impact as Devon Tower on OKC."  As I said, very ambitious plans.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Too far to drive.


I've always thought that too. He must not like to commute.

----------


## bombermwc

I wouldn't get too excited about Naughty Aubrey yet. AEP's growth is going to substantially slow down with prices falling so much....as with the rest of the industry. IF the new environmental plans from Obama kick in, then you'll see a surge in natural gas as coal plants are retired. That would definitely boost AEP, but I would imagine that the very people that would benefit (mostly Republican business owners like Aubrey) are part of the very same party that will refuse to allow it to happen....remember they still think climate change isn't real and that we're too regulated already.....ha, laughable. anyway..... Aubrey is a textbook example of one of those CEOs that thinks he should be able to do whatever he wants on his whim, regardless of what sense it makes to anyone else. I've worked with CEOs like that before and it can be great, IF that energy is focused on the employees and making the business solid. Unfortunately, Aubrey has shown his intent is to get his greasy fingers into personal profit ventures that leach off of the companies he's leading. The man is attempting to build a 5 story building just to house people working for his entrepeanuereal arm!!!! Personally, I don't believe a word he says.....not to mention that building a building on that land would be awful...much like the Oklahoman's eyesore in the field.

----------


## fromdust

Aubrey McClendon's New Empire Fights For Survival As Oil Slump Deepens

----------


## Pete

They opened their new fitness center this week.

----------


## Pete

AHMM just won a nice award for the fitness center:

http://www.ahmm.co.uk/newsitem.aspx?...itecture-Award

----------


## Pete

Working it out: American Energy gym up for sale
By: Sarah Terry-Cobo The Journal Record November 17, 2016

OKLAHOMA CITY – The American Energy Partners Fitness Center at 6800 N. Classen Boulevard is for sale.

Price Edwards is handling the sale through a bid process, said Tre Dupuy, office broker with Price Edwards. He said he and firm co-founder Ford Price are handling the sale.

“There’s no specific asking price,” Dupuy said.

Bids are due by Jan. 21, though the date could change. Potential buyers will go through a due-diligence process before Dupuy and Price choose the next owner.

A buyer could purchase the fitness equipment along with the building, but that could also be sold separately, Dupuy said. The building comes with 0.7 acres on the northwest side.

The building and land are valued at about $3 million, according to the Oklahoma County Assessor’s website. Personal property associated with the address is valued at $1.13 million.

Aubrey McClendon founded American Energy Partners LP in 2013, shortly before he left Chesapeake Energy Corp., the natural gas drilling giant he co-founded in 1989 and led as chief executive. He died in a car crash on March 2. American Energy Partners closed May 17.

The sale of any of McClendon’s more costly assets could be subject to review by creditors in his probate case. His estate has agreed to more oversight on asset sales with a fair market value of more than $5 million. Those reviews would not be public, and the creditors are banned from disclosing proposed asset sales to anyone else.

The agreement came about because of worries that his stake in the Oklahoma City Thunder basketball franchise could be sold off for less than it’s worth.

London-based architecture firm Allford Hall Monaghan Morris designed the fitness center building. The half-cylinder-shaped structure was originally built to store McClendon’s wine collection, which once numbered as many as 100,000 bottles.

The 28,685-square-foot fitness center’s details are reminiscent of Chesapeake Energy Corp.’s lavish, 70,000-square-foot gym. The company’s staff aimed to provide all the amenities employees might use to get ready for work and eliminate the need to bring one’s own toiletries.

American Energy Partner’s gym was built with two racquetball courts, a basketball court, rows of cardio machines, weight-lifting machines and an 11-foot rock-climbing wall. A second, underground floor contained rows of free weights, a stretching area with more than a dozen specialty foam rollers, and several studios for fitness classes.

The building held an extensive music library, which included McClendon’s personal workout playlists. Employees and friends could connect their own devices with an auxiliary cord to listen to their own music on racquetball courts.

The locker rooms were stocked with salon-quality hair products and styling tools and brightly colored towels: pink and yellow in the women’s and blue and red in the men’s.

When the gym opened in October 2015, it featured a grab-and-go food station with nutritious, carefully portioned meals from Provision Kitchen, a restaurant in Nichols Hills Plaza. Eatery owner Whitney McClendon is American Energy founder Aubrey McClendon’s daughter-in-law.

----------


## jn1780

It would be a cool headquarters for a small company.

----------


## Pete

OKLAHOMA CITY BALLET TO EXPAND THROUGH BUILDING DONATION AND PURCHASE

Feb 8, 2017
Oklahoma City Ballet to Expand through Building Donation and Purchase

Oklahoma City, February 8, 2017 ― Oklahoma City Ballet today announced the acquiring of two facilities to expand the mission and reach of the organization, which works to present the finest in classical and contemporary dance to Oklahoma City. The ballet company’s current building was recently donated to the organization from Chesapeake Energy Corporation. In addition, *the Ballet is under contract to purchase the American Energy Partners Fitness Center to serve as the organization’s new home for the professional company, administrative offices, and its school, The Dance Center of Oklahoma City Ballet.*

The new facility will increase the organization’s available space from 8,000 square feet and three studios to more than 28,000 square feet with the potential for nine studios.

“These buildings, and this expansion, will usher in a new era for this company,” said Executive Director Shane Jewell. “We are celebrating our 45th anniversary season which is an incredible benchmark for the organization, but to take this company to a new level, we needed to secure larger facilities. We are honored to grow the arts and culture of Oklahoma City, and these acquisitions are significant milestones in that effort.”

The Ballet’s current location will become overflow for dance classes and the organization’s costume and prop shop, with flexibility to change to meet the needs of the company in the future.

“We’re experiencing a good problem – our organization is running out of space as we serve more students at our school and elevate the quality of our performances,” said Jewell. “This building donation enables us to free up administrative costs and dedicate them to other expenses, allowing us to focus on being one of the premier ballet companies in the country. We could not be more grateful to Chesapeake for their support.”

Gordon Pennoyer, Chesapeake’s Director of Communications & Investor Relations said, “Chesapeake is pleased to support Oklahoma City Ballet and the high-caliber performances and arts education it shares with our community.”

Part of the Ballet’s mission is to bring ballet to those who would not otherwise have the opportunity to see or participate in ballet classes and performances. ArtsReach, Project Pli, BalletReach, BalletKids Club, and Golden Swans are some of the programs that support the mission. The added resource of additional space will be integral to the growth of these programs.

“With the purchase of this iconic building and the gift of their current studios, Oklahoma City Ballet will be transformed,” said Larry Nichols, a past President of the Oklahoma City Ballet Board of Trustees. “The Ballet will have facilities that match the exceptional quality of performance and instruction happening in the company,” added Sally Nichols Starling, board President-Elect. “The School will be able to increase its enrollment.  The Ballet’s outreach capabilities will be able to grow with the additional space.  The entire community of Oklahoma City will benefit from a thriving and vibrant Oklahoma City Ballet.”

“In short, Oklahoma City Ballet acquiring these buildings is transformative,” commented Artistic Director Robert Mills. “We are a performing arts organization that already attracts dancers from all over the world to dance in our company. Plus we have the industry’s leading choreographers represented in our repertoire. Our school is flourishing and our community outreach is strong. Now that we have firm footing underneath us with the procurement of these buildings, I am even more excited for the future and our ability to serve Central Oklahoma even better than before with additional classes and educational experiences in dance for youth.  We at Oklahoma City Ballet are incredibly grateful to our supporters and to our community.”

*The sale of the new facility, located at 6800 North Classen Blvd, is set to close on February 15. The company intends to use the new space starting in June 2017* with the Summer Intensive Training Program. For more information, please visit www.okcballet.org.

----------


## turnpup

This is very good news! What an amazing facility, and a great new use of the space. It's exciting to see our arts community developing and growing here in OKC.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is very good news! What an amazing facility, and a great new use of the space. It's exciting to see our arts community developing and growing here in OKC.


i couldn't agree more here. A growing arts presence in the 405 is pretty welcome

----------


## gopokes88

Very cool! Congrats to them

----------


## bombermwc

Im betting they got a what-a-deal for the space as AEP tries to offload the debt. Not too many things that can make use of the space and normally Ballet Oklahoma wouldn't have the finances to outright purchase something of that size. Props to them for hitting it up at the right time.

----------


## gopokes88

White Star a spinoff of this, went bankrupt and looks like Contango O&G bought them out of bankruptcy. 


http://www.rbcrichardsonbarr.com/Ind...9PZONE77723208

----------


## Pete

> White Star a spinoff of this, went bankrupt and looks like Contango O&G bought them out of bankruptcy. 
> 
> 
> http://www.rbcrichardsonbarr.com/Ind...9PZONE77723208


Jones Energy (Austin but had established an OKC office) also bought a ton of the AEP assets and also recently went bankrupt and fired most their management.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> White Star a spinoff of this, went bankrupt and looks like Contango O&G bought them out of bankruptcy. 
> 
> 
> http://www.rbcrichardsonbarr.com/Ind...9PZONE77723208


Interesting, I had heard that Mach had the winning bid at $80 million. I guess Contango ended up coming out on top instead.

----------


## sooner88

> Interesting, I had heard that Mach had the winning bid at $80 million. I guess Contango ended up coming out on top instead.


I had heard Mach all week as well.

----------


## gopokes88

> Jones Energy (Austin but had established an OKC office) also bought a ton of the AEP assets and also recently went bankrupt and fired most their management.


Yep they re-emerged as a private company over the summer. Just drilled a 4 well pad in el Reno but dropped the rig after. Dk if it was exploratory or if they’re just taking their time drilling out.

----------


## Pete

^

They had been private for decades but then went public in 2013 and then got themselves into all sorts of financial trouble.

I went to OU with Johnny Jones who took over for his father.

----------


## gopokes88

> ^
> 
> They had been private for decades but then went public in 2013 and then got themselves into all sorts of financial trouble.
> 
> I went to OU with Johnny Jones who took over for his father.


Only thing worse than going public in 13 would have been to go in 14. Valuation was sky high and only one direction from there.

----------

